# P99 Compact AS 9mm



## wild cat mccane (Aug 19, 2007)

Hey all. First time posting. been creeping for a bit now. 

And I appoligize, I have looked at every single page of this forum and still have questions...

I can't find a P99c AS in 9mm. I just wrote buds, and was told they are out of stock and to check back. I read in another thread that perhaps in September? And I don't want to pay 600 bucks or more. 550 (total) would be ok. lower always better.

I noticed one on gunbroker, but it had the small magazine release (does this mean its an older variant?) 

Also, I am 5 foot 6 inches and 23. I have absolutely no fat, very athletically built (maybe even muscularly looking) college student. so clothes are tight fitted t-shirts. Abercrombie kind of stuff. What kind of holster am i looking for to conceal with just shorts and polos. and then in the winter tight sweaters and jeans?

Thanks a ton.


----------



## wild cat mccane (Aug 19, 2007)

Sorry if I came off wrong, if that's why i haven't received a response. Am just so excited about finally picking one up, and I can't find one :mrgreen:

Does the pager pal for a p99c offer a good solution to my situation? Being 5 foot 6 inches, and wearing student clothing is limiting. I did notice the pager pal....kinda interesting. What do you guys think?

Is it true that in September the P99c as 9mm will be available? Thanks!!!!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

The small release means it is 2004 (but it could still be NIB)

And yea, I have read on other forums that S&W will not be importing any new ones until Sept or this fall or something similar.

If U really looked hard enough and checked everywhere online, U might find one. But yea, they do seem to be scarce


----------



## wild cat mccane (Aug 19, 2007)

Thank you for the reply.

I did find this at the walther glock site
http://glocktalk.com/showthread.php?threadid=742250
but at 588 (shipping) and a dealer fee, I am thinking it will be 600 or more. Too much you know?

Thats a long wait and just speculation from what I have read on the September date. (early or later? who knows)


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

This place seems to ahve them:

http://www.bigskyguns.com/Walther-P99_Pistols-.html


----------



## wild cat mccane (Aug 19, 2007)

Hey thanks for the reply. I was kind of excited, but once again, the mag release on that picture shows the shorter version. I am looking for the more current one.

Doh!


----------



## uncut (May 6, 2006)

You might want to call bigsky... the picture is stock and also shows the P99c/AS with a ambi slide release.....
I have yet to see one with ambi slide release other than in a DAO variant....
Give them a call and find out..... I am sure you are aware of the date codes to look for
anything after 2005 had the long mag release


----------



## unclejeffy (Apr 15, 2007)

http://www.fsguns.com/used/

These guys have some used ones. They update their inventory at least daily so I would bet they have it. It says they are sitting on 2 right now. I have one with the long mag release and it has the same 3 letter prefix as the ones listed so you might be in luck. Also they do lots of ffl to ffl xfers so they should get to your ffl no problem.

You could of course order it from Earl$... http://www.carlwalther.com/p99as.htm


----------



## wild cat mccane (Aug 19, 2007)

I would jump all over it...but used and at 490+20 shipping+20 ffl...might as well just get a new one. which is what I want anyways.
Thanks though! :smt023


----------



## DrCelica (May 31, 2007)

I had a hard time finding a P99C AS 9mm. I called all of the local shops and no one had a compact AS in stock. There were a few QA's but no AS's. I called Walther USA and they said that P99C were on backorder and that they would be shipping in Sept.. I went ahead and got a CZ Rami. I still want a P99C but who knows when Walther will start shipping them out. Has anyone called Walther lately to find out what's going on? Walther would be a lot more popular if they would start advertising and stocking their dealers with guns. When I go into Sportsman Warehouse, all I see is the P22. The P22 is a great gun but I want something with a little more power.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I've said it before - Walther USA does a horrible job at advertising in the US. Part of the issue is that they do not do it themselves. They always rely on an importer to do this for them.

S&W's first priority is not Walther.


----------

